# DishComm



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

What is DishComm?


----------



## dstrouth (Mar 21, 2007)

patmurphey said:


> What is DishComm?


DishComm will allow you to have one receiver that supports the technology to be plugged into a phone line, and other receivers(which also support DISHCOMM) that are not connected to a phone line will be able to get Caller ID information, and call into DishNetwork to report PPV movies through the electrical outlets. Its Like a wireless Phone jack built into the receiver.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

DishComm uses the power line to enable receivers to communicate with each other. If you have your receiver on a surge protector or a UPS it may not be able to communicate with the other DishComm device.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks

Pat


----------



## JDGJr (Mar 1, 2007)

this is not intended as a means to share content, tho, correct?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

JDGJr said:


> this is not intended as a means to share content, tho, correct?


Not as I understand it, but it would be cool if it could be used for shared content. The problem I see is that everyone I know , me included ,keeps their dvrs on a surge protecter of some kind to protect it from electric strikes and power surges. Dish would have to come out with some kind of power strip or surge protecter that they approve of, that will still work over the power lines in the house in order to use dish comm and or share content.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JDGJr said:


> this is not intended as a means to share content, tho, correct?


Just sharing the modem.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Are there any receivers out there yet besides the 622 with L4.01 that are Dish Comm compatible.. My 622 doesn't seem to find my 625 or 522 so they must not be compatible.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Are there any receivers out there yet besides the 622 with L4.01 that are Dish Comm compatible.. My 622 doesn't seem to find my 625 or 522 so they must not be compatible.


No, but updates should be coming for all of them that have the hardware.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

James Long said:


> Just sharing the modem.


Or go the TiVo route and enable the Ethernet port and allow you to connect via broadband. I realize there may be other issues involved but it would be nice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheGrove said:


> Or go the TiVo route and enable the Ethernet port and allow you to connect via broadband. I realize there may be other issues involved but it would be nice.


I'm sure that will be possible down the road ... the idea of letting a 622 share its videos with another 622 or a 211 on the same account securely via a home network is a good one. But not one that I would expect to see developed this year.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> No, but updates should be coming for all of them that have the hardware.


Those being the 211/411 and presumably the 222 if we ever see it.

The 942 was to have been the first receiver to get it, but the newer receivers have newer hardware incompatible with that in the 942 so the upgrade was canceled before it was ever enabled.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

TheGrove said:


> Or go the TiVo route and enable the Ethernet port and allow you to connect via broadband. I realize there may be other issues involved but it would be nice.


Any chance that ethernet port can be used like the newly announced TiVo - Amazon download services? It would be nice to be able to download content to the DISH DVR, but then again, I've had that availability on my Xbox 360 for the past 5 months and have only used it twice . . .


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

sNEIRBO said:


> Any chance that ethernet port can be used like the newly announced TiVo - Amazon download services? It would be nice to be able to download content to the DISH DVR, but then again, I've had that availability on my Xbox 360 for the past 5 months and have only used it twice . . .


See Discussion on DishOnline service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In other words ... E*'s working on it.


----------

